# 10 000 puffs on Evic VT



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

_Does it unlock extra features when u get to 100 000?_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Does the Evic VT have a puff counter?


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Does the Evic VT have a puff counter?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Thanks, what is the "time" 
Is that total seconds fired?


----------



## shaunnadan (6/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks, what is the "time"
> Is that total seconds fired?



Correct

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


>





shaunnadan said:


> Correct


25635 sec - 10353...2,5sec puffs...So we can presume it's not lung hits


----------



## Derick (6/7/15)

WillieRoux said:


> _Does it unlock extra features when u get to 100 000?_


It transforms into a little robot that bites your ankles

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (6/7/15)

Derick said:


> It transforms into a little robot that bites your ankles


Guess I will reset the counter then...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

